# safe mounting



## slurp (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can go about mounting a safe to a concrete slab? Do more expensive safes come with mounting holes?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They do and they also come with mounting bolts as well. You drill into the slab and then bolt the safe to the slab from the inside of the safe. A def. must.


----------

